# Supprimer demande connexion reseau ?



## ErickMichel (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

  Je travaille dans une institution paramédicale. 
  Jai décidé de rafraichir mon  G4 qui tourne sous OS 9.2
Jai supprimé les programmes inutiles. Maintenant jessaye daccélérer le démarrage. Comme cest un MAC qui était connecté à un réseau (et même à plusieurs) il maffiche au lancement deux boites du genre : « Connexion au réseau Trucmuche - login :  PSW :  » . Je fais « CANCEL » et ça passe. Mais comment faire pour que ces boites de connexion napparaissent plus ? 

Merci de votre aide

PS : je ne peux reformater le disque car il contient des programmes danalyse médicale dont je nai pas la copie CD.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2008)

ErickMichel a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je travaille dans une institution paramédicale.
> Jai décidé de rafraichir mon  G4 qui tourne sous OS 9.2
> ...



Tu vas dans le sélecteur, et là, dans la liste des serveurs, sur la droite, tu as une case à cocher en face de chaque serveur pour la connexion automatique. Il te suffit de décocher ceux que tu n'utilises pas.

Pour accélérer un peu le démarrage, tu peux aussi :

- neutraliser le test de la Ram : Tu lances le TdB "Mémoire" en gardant les touches "pomme" et "alt" enfoncées, et là, dans le bas, tu as une option supplémentaire pour ce test, tu désactive !

- Reconstruire le bureau : tu démarre ton Mac en gardant les touches "pomme" et "alt" enfoncées jusqu'à l'apparition d'un message "voulez vous reconstruire le bureau de ", tu dis oui (tu auras le message autant de fois qu'il y a de volume(s) local(ux) sur ton Mac, reconstruit les tous (opération de maintenance à renouveler régulièrement, tous les un ou deux mois).

- Désactiver toutes les extensions inutiles via le tableau de bord "Gestionnaire d'extensions", pareil pour les TdB qui ne servent plus, ou les "ouvertures au démarrage" devenues inutiles.

Si tu dispose de Norton Utilitaires, tu peux aussi après sauvegarde, passer dans l'ordre, Norton Disk Doctor, puis Norton Speed Disk sur ton/tes disque(s) dur(s). Par contre, je te recommande de désactiver toutes les options de lancement automatique au démarrage de ce logiciel (Norton Crashguard, essentiellement).


----------

